# Dmytro Krasiuk (Kyiv, Ukraine)



## yokohama (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi there!
My name is Dmytro Krasiuk (Kyiv, Ukraine). 
I compose and produce music (started to work with DAWs in 2007).
Also, I play classic guitar.

I was amazed by vi-control member's compositions - very melodic ones - it is rarely met now (tired about tons of sfx, string pads, tutti hits etc...).

Frederick, thank you very much for launching this forum - it is very valuable and inspiring thing!

Link to my music:
http://soundcloud.com/cafe-chaika

Cheers! o-[][]-o


----------



## johan25 (Feb 14, 2011)

welcome to vi control


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Dmytro, thanks for the kind words and welcome to VI. Glad you found us; enjoy the forum!


----------

